# How Do I Size Down My Images?



## canadian2007 (Apr 10, 2007)

When I say "size down" I DONT mean making the file size smaller. I am looking for a program or a function on Windows XP that lets me make my .jpeg images from 800+ x 600+ to about 400- x 300-. Also, because I have many photos, I dont want to size the pictures down one by one.

I know 800 x 600 is already pretty small, but my MP4 wont show pics bigger than 450 x 350. =/

Thanks:grin:


----------



## canadian2007 (Apr 10, 2007)

Nvm Answered


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

HOw did you do it?


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

One way is to download Powertoys for Windows http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Image Resizer
This PowerToy enables you to resize one or many image files with a right-click.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh cheers for this:4-cheers:
I have been trying to find on for a while now:grin:


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 4, 2007)

remeber that resizing your images will reduce their quality


----------



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

All you need is MS Paint


----------

